# TiVo Bolt Out of Home Streaming with VPN



## threeeyedtoad (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been exploring the ability to configure my ASUS RT-AC66U to allow a VPN connection from outside the house to stream from my TiVo Bolt. I believe this can be accomplished by configuring the multicast features.

I've got a PPTP VPN up and running, and can connect successfully. I've tried configuring the options described here , but it appears I may have to plug the Bolt physically into the router to make this work.

Has anyone successfully gotten this to work over WiFi in the home?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The next version of the software is expected to allow this natively. You can add your box to the priority list to move to the front of the line.

https://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## threeeyedtoad (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks very much - I've added my TSN to the priority list.

Going back to the original question - Any ASUS RT-AC66U tinkerers out there that have gotten mDNS and Bonjour working outside their firewall with a TiVo Bolt?


----------



## threeeyedtoad (Jan 11, 2008)

... and still no dice.

Upgraded to software version 20.6.1. Not only do I still not have out of home streaming, but it appears that sharing with my PC (using pyTivo) is also now broken.

Anyone else with experiences you care to share?

Also - anyone else tired of waiting who has gotten Bonjour and mDNS successfully working via VPN?


----------



## Riblet2000 (Feb 8, 2005)

As a proof-of-concept I've actually gotten streaming to work using the VPN server in a TP-Link R600VPN router (that the Bolt is connected to via Ethernet) and "dialing into" that via the built-in Windows 10 VPN client while tethered to my cellphone data connection. It wasn't something I'd want to do full time and the cellular throughput was miserably slow, but it did fool the Bolt and the TiVo Online PC app into thinking I was on the same network as it and the VPN LAN IP address were both on the same subnet. Now to try something a little more robust that can spit out the IP address to a Mini, or to a WiFi AP that could talk to my smartphone.


----------



## debi.lorraine (Sep 18, 2016)

Riblet2000 said:


> As a proof-of-concept I've actually gotten streaming to work using the VPN server in a TP-Link R600VPN router (that the Bolt is connected to via Ethernet) and "dialing into" that via the built-in Windows 10 VPN client while tethered to my cellphone data connection. It wasn't something I'd want to do full time and the cellular throughput was miserably slow, but it did fool the Bolt and the TiVo Online PC app into thinking I was on the same network as it and the VPN LAN IP address were both on the same subnet. Now to try something a little more robust that can spit out the IP address to a Mini, or to a WiFi AP that could talk to my smartphone.


I'm thinking of setting up a VPN. Have you tried a more robust setup that you can recommend?


----------



## wilhouse (Jul 14, 2003)

OK, I did the same thing as Riblet (used my phone to create a hotspot while running the vpn) but I get a tivo error saying my streaming device can't be detected However, it shows up on the clients list in the router and my tivo is accessed via the online.tivo.com website. Any thoughts? I have the latest software referred to above.

OK I was using PPTP protocol which appears to support bonjour. What VPN server did you use?


----------

